

The bitcoin crash is starting! - flippyhead
https://coinbase.com/charts/

======
cweaver
I think this very much has something to do with the no trade fee weekend at
mtgox.

------
awakeasleep
Does anyone have any news articles related to a possible cause?

Also, this is less than 3 day's worth of value so far, so it might be market
fluctuation.

~~~
d0ugie
No article link on me, but my guess the cause is that there, with bitcoin
having doubled a few times in a few weeks to new highs, are more people who
feel it's overbought and want to cash out / lock in enormous gains that could
briskly vanish / sell short than there are people who feel the opposite.
Basically.

Here's a good place to watch the action:
[http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/](http://bitcoin.clarkmoody.com/)

------
olalonde
For the 6th time...

------
spiritplumber
Site seems to be dead, I wonder why :)

------
andreipop
Target buy price?

